# Crickets living without a HEAD?!



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok today i wanted to feed some of my spiderlings so i put the smallest cricket i could find in the tongs and snipped off its head with scissors. Cue seven hours later and the blighter is still attempting to move about, granted with no head but still its freaky. Is this normal?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If a chicken can do it, why can't a cricket!

Mike the Headless Chicken's Amazing Story


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, crickets can last for a pretty long time without a head!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

legs usually kill them off quicker than missing heads!


----------



## forwantof (Feb 10, 2008)

That is extremely freaky!!!!!!! mg:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I know that a cockroach can live for about 72 hours without a head so quite poss crix are the same.

Can i just take this moment to say EEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

crucsh the head and they die straight away. bit crunchy but no kicking.


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> crucsh the head and they die straight away. bit crunchy but no kicking.


That has put a BIIIIG shiver down my back!!


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

one of my frogs was eatin a cricket today an the leg ws stickin out his mouth for a good hour still kicking away creepy lil things yuck


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Lots of insects have several nerve bundles or ganglions down their bodies that act like tiny brains and just do the last thing big brain said. Hense when a female mantis bites of the males head the last message was mate, so he goes on, and on, and on.


----------



## forwantof (Feb 10, 2008)

pecks said:


> Lots of insects have several nerve bundles or ganglions down their bodies that act like tiny brains and just do the last thing big brain said. Hense when a female mantis bites of the males head the last message was mate, so he goes on, and on, and on.


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Some animals seem to go on living simply because of muscle spasms after the head is chopped off (chickens etc) but remember that many types of creepy crawly don't actually have their "brains" in their head as such. A very useful trait indeed when many predators automatically go for the head.

Maybe a bit more freaky is that many headless bugs will reproduce with one another. But that is to be expected, if it stopped them from reproducing then natural selection would have made this a much rarer occurrence.

Heads aren't all their cracked up to be I guess. Sometimes, in the middle of sexual intercourse, the female praying mantis actually eats the male's head as this causes him to perform better. It's beneficial in a evolutionary sense because it means there's more chance of creating more babies and the female even gets a meal. Yum yum.

(You wouldn't guess I have a phobia or bugs huh?)


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

i may be speaking for myself here but personally i have always been quite fond of my head and hope the 2 of us stay togeather for a few more years yet!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

pecks said:


> i may be speaking for myself here but personally i have always been quite fond of my head and hope the 2 of us stay togeather for a few more years yet!


got to agree with you on that one


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it dead yet?


----------

